# Ferguson K's kidding thread! - Morgan's turn



## Ferguson K

Here we may have a little more fun. All of the does are expecting and I have no idea when!!! I'm a bad mom. I've been busy and didn't hand breed. The boys were introduced to the girls in early October. Early October for Prudence, Lilly, and Poppy. Late October for Aelia, Miss Red, Karma, and Taystee. 

I believe Taystee recycled in November. Prudence definitely took. All others are confirmed bred with unknown due dates.

FF's does and their known parental stats:
 Poppy commercial Boer (triplet, was the only doe. Dam threw twins), Boer. Bred to Duli or Kalu.
 Lilly commercial Boer(twin, was born a d/d, dam threw twins) bred to Duli or Kalu.
Aelia, Nigerian (single, dam usually threw triplets. ) bred to Kalu.
Karma, Nigerian (long line of twins before her. ) bred to Duli or Kalu.
Taystee, Nigerian (Karmas twin.) Bred to ??? If she didn't recycle, Uno. If she did, Duli. Kidding date will tell.

Second Freshens: 
Prudence, BoerxNubian -failed kidding first breeding. Bred to borrowed buck Uno as our bucks couldn't reach.
Miss Red, Nigerian- unknown stats. Bred to Kalu.

Bucks: 
Uno, borrowed buck. Not sure technical coloration but he was a blue dun?

Kalu: Was a twin, b/b. Black with moonspot.

Duli: Was a quad!! Grey with white.

All unregistered stock. Pictures in next post.


----------



## Ferguson K

Poppy:




 

Lilly:



 

Aelia:



 

Miss Red:



 

Karma:



 

Taystee:



 

Prudence:


----------



## Ferguson K

Bucks:

Duli







 

Kalu: ( moon spot on opposite side)





Moonspot


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I'm excited to follow this


----------



## norseofcourse

Ferguson K said:


> Lilly commercial Boer(twin, was born a d/d,...
> Kalu: Was a twin, b/b.


Very pretty goats!
What are d/d and b/b?


----------



## Ferguson K

Doe, doe. Her kid mate was a doe.

Buck, buck. Kalu was the younger.


----------



## goatgurl

its going to be an interesting follow.  hope it all goes well.  love the pictures, keep 'em coming.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, you're not a "bad" mom but, will be a busier one.   Yep, the 2X daily butt checks!!  I'm there this year myself, thanks to my "no patience" buck. 

Breathe deep and lift all the tails.   That's part of my routine at feed time starting in about 2 weeks.   I expect late Jan kids as that coincides with the date I found the tired but smiling buck in the doe pasture.  At least I know "who's the daddy"...only 1 buck.

Your does are lovely.   Prudence is showing her opinion on all this


----------



## Ferguson K

Prudence is HUGE. She's got to have twins. I'm hoping its multiples because I'm worried about bug kids. 

The other does are all pretty well the same size. Poppy is tiny. I'm wondering if she took. The boys are still in there s we have been suuuper busy and have lots of fence work to do in the main pasture so we can turn the does back out. Lots of felled trees to cut up. 

Hopefully this month.


----------



## Ferguson K

Same size as in belly growth wise I should say.


----------



## JASTECH

I would say twins, my doe looked the same then had twins. I miss the antics of the kids.


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Ferguson K

Updated pictures coming tomorrow. We're getting close!


----------



## Baymule

WHOO-HOO!!! Can't wait for babies!!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Latestarter

x2


----------



## newbiekat




----------



## Goatgirl47

Yay! I love this time of year - so many kidding threads!


----------



## Baymule

My ewes have had their babies. But I have to wait for next time to get any more babies.  I'll just look at everybody else's babies!


----------



## Ferguson K

Sorry, yesterday was DHs birthday. We had 30 people over for a BBQ and bonfire. Half the crowd showed up early. We weren't ready!!

Didn't get any pictures yesterday, but, I'm out with my camera now. 

Red is bagged a little. 

Poppy has started bagging up, but she's so tiny (LARGE frame) I think she's only got one. 

Aelia is sooooo wide. She looks like a little box.


----------



## Ferguson K

Here's a few from my phone from today. The girls are so ROUND. Karma is started to get a TIIIINY bag. Its cute. She's weeks out, but a FF.

Red's bag is growing. I think she's going to have a litter. I was looking at her today and she's so wide!!

Here's a few of the girls playing on hay earlier. The rest are on my camera, I'll download them when I find time to steal some internet. LOL




 

Aelia, she's so big her belly is almost dragging. I may be wrong. She may be first. No bag yet. Ligs in place.



 

Poppy and Lilly "helping" us with the fire we're burning to clean up some of their pasture.



 

The herd playing on a mountain of hay. By this time most had wandered off to browse.


----------



## Baymule

They are all so cute! love all the different colors!


----------



## Ferguson K

It makes telling them apart easy. LOL


----------



## Ferguson K

Another sign of udders.



 

Red comes from a long line of milkers. This bag is so tiny. But its there...


----------



## JASTECH

Maybe she'll grow a second, lol


----------



## Ferguson K

Belly updates! Beginning to see fullllll bellies and starts of udders on all of the does..
I'm growing impatient. LOL


----------



## Ferguson K

Most of my girls are no longer carrying high. They've all dropped. Praying they don't domino while I'm in Tennessee next week.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

That would be bad!


----------



## Ferguson K

On my way home. I've got a goat in labor, thinks my husband.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Do you know which one?


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Latestarter




----------



## Ferguson K

Apparently Taystee has been pawing, pacing, and acting "laborish". She also has a bigger bag than earlier today and such.

I get home and she's eating hay and headbutting her sister Karma. Acting like herself.

Doe code has begun....


----------



## Goatgirl47




----------



## Ferguson K

Updates! Doe code is officially in effect. I've got does who, if bred on first breeding, are overdue...

Everyone else is still growing giant bellies. I think Red is carrying a litter.... She's also starting to grow a GIANT bag.

Next post will have the other does. Lilly is also carrying a potential litter. I'm thinking singles and twins out of everyone else... Not sure.


----------



## Ferguson K

Lilly is also HUGE.

I can see her having multiples.


----------



## Southern by choice

and we wait....


----------



## Ferguson K

The other girls aren't as big, but are as far a long.


 
Taystee, for a goat of her size ( 25-30 lbs, 18" ) is quite large right now. She and Aelia are my smallest ND's and are both huge.

 
Poppy is still quite small compared to everyone else. I think one SMALL baby is hiding in there.


 
The queen, Prudence. Twins? Trips?


 

 




Karma has started to grow a bag.


 

Meanwhile, they're still actively working on clearing that fence line.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Wow! They are huge. Let's hope for a litter of does


----------



## samssimonsays

I can't wait!


----------



## Goatgirl47

I'm guessing Prudence will have twins. 

I love Red's pink teats....they are so cute.


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm drooling over Reds bag. 

I hope she produces like that bag is starting to promise!


----------



## Baymule

Can't wait for baby pics!!


----------



## Ferguson K

According to when I first put the bucks out,  does could start any day now. Husband and I are constantly checking.  With seven FF life is about to get interesting. 

I got to play with babies today at the local dairy and I'm getting impatient. They were so cute!


----------



## samssimonsays

Oh dang! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Goatgirl47

Can't wait!  

I think FF and first-calf-heifers are the most fun when it comes to kidding/calving. Watching an udder/belly grow on an FF/FCH is always so interesting and exciting, not to mention seeing them being mommies for the first time, and how well they handle their babies (they can be brats sometimes, can't they?).


----------



## Ferguson K

Update: We've now got four does with major kid movement.  John and I are in the stalls with Karma and Red. We can literally feel movement,  BIG movement.  It's amazing.  

Lilly and Prudence are in the next stall, holding tight. 


Karma:


----------



## Ferguson K

Spent the night with the goats.  They're laughing at us. 

Full appetites this morning, usual amount of rowdy behaviour.  Went ahead an a turned them out for the day. I'll be home to watch them.


----------



## Southern by choice

If you still see movement you got another 3 days.


----------



## Ferguson K

Agreed. After we got to feeling around and poking around, we realized they weren't in position yet. Have up at 2 last night for Red. She's holding strong.


----------



## Ferguson K

Update.  

Taystee is leaking milky white fluid and I could almost stickmy hand in her.

Karma and Red, based off of these pictures, could also be going soon. Karmas bag is HUGE compared to that. I've never seen them with full bags so I don't know when any of these girls are done with bag growth.

Aelia I think lost one. She's smaller the. She was a couple of weeks ago. However, she's also bagging and swelling.

Of course I'm not expecting big bags on the Boers, but, theyre pretty tight.

It'll be my luck they all kid within 24 hours of each other.


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## Ferguson K

Taystee says it's time. 

Exactly when that is we don't know. Indont see how she can expand any more... shes dialated, full bag, and oozing fluids. 

However she's still eating, browsing, and otherwise acting like a goat. Come on maam!




 

I'm thinking twins? She's a small goat.


----------



## Ferguson K

The rest off the ff girls holding strong.


----------



## Latestarter

Now those are some very pronounced bulges! If that's a single, you better get a chain saw  cause there's no way that's coming out unassisted! I'm thinking trips! Good luck and enjoy your popcorn


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm praying for multiples.  If that's a single,  it will kill her.


----------



## Ferguson K

Karma Gene is very, very uncomfortable.


----------



## Ferguson K

POppy, single?


----------



## Ferguson K

Lilly, twins? Trips? She's quite round.



 



 

I give her a few days to a week still.


----------



## Ferguson K

There's no words for how big Red is. please ignore the trash the pups got into my cans.



 

 




 

Caught! Get away from my butt!


----------



## Ferguson K

Aelia. I think she's smaller now... maybe she lost one.


----------



## Ferguson K

Prudence. Fatty.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Looking good!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

More pictures of butts.



 
Aelia

The girls

 

 

Karma


 

Lilly broke a horn.

 

Lilly


 

Poppy


 

 

Prudence


----------



## Ferguson K

Double post.


----------



## Ferguson K

Red!


----------



## goats&moregoats

Ahhhhhhhhh the wait! Some of your girls look so ready to burst. Hope it begins soon for you.


----------



## Ferguson K

Red, how many are in there?

Taking guesses.  She's officially twice as found as she is tall.


----------



## Ferguson K

Pictures don't do justice to how BIG she is.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I vote 3!


----------



## Ferguson K

Aelia officially skipped breakfast and had isolated herself from the herd.  However, she still has no bag. Lots of stretching and pawing. I'm going grocery shopping and I hope she makes up her mind while I'm gone...


----------



## Hens and Roos

and


----------



## Goatgirl47




----------



## Ferguson K

She skipped supper. Still no bag, still leaking, but still no babies.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hmmmm, I'd be a little concerned that she's not wanting to eat. 

Most of my does never stop eating until they are licking a baby clean, lol.  I've had them stand at the hay rack and drop a baby while stuffing their mouth with hay.

Posting a link on ketosis... maybe give it a look and see if she fits the description.

https://fiascofarm.com/goats/ketosis.htm

Hope everything is fine and she has a bouncing baby or three really soon!


----------



## Southern by choice

x2 what @frustratedearthmother  said


----------



## Ferguson K

Well Aelia lost one earlier in her pregnancy so I hope that's not it.  She's nibbling and following the herd, just,  not herself. Watching her as closely as possible.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

How is she doing today? Praying all is well!


----------



## Ferguson K

She's eating normally this morning. Yelling for attention. Otherwise acting like herself again. Her bag has grown over night. 

Still no kids on the ground.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Ferguson K

I'm going to give the does fake due dates.  I've been obsessive and frazzled for three weeks! With everything going on at the house this week with the remodel, they're not allowed to kid until the first.  But they can't go until the 10th because I'll be in Tennessee for work. So. That's a ten day window for them to kid without issues. 

I'm going to ignore all pawing, yawning, stretching, screaming, mucus, and ligaments until I physically see a kid falling out.  These girls are driving me insane!

So Aelia, Red, and Taystee get the first. 

Karma and Lilly get the second. 

Poppy and Prudence get the third. 

Then they all have until the tenth to give me kids.

Uno was introduced in early October.  Ran the clean up bucks (Kalu and Duli) through the beginning of November. 

This tells me Uno most likely did not do his job. Realistically,  Kalu and Duli appear to be the prospective father's. 

Which means I need another buck!​


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Latestarter




----------



## samssimonsays

They really need a nail biting Emoji  

I am at that point now with this thread


----------



## Ferguson K

Uno was in with the does Sept 30-Oct 30 per my little calendar ( Can't believe I wrote something down! )

The boys went in November 3rd.

Hmm...


----------



## goats&moregoats

@Ferguson K,  I am with you on the nail biting Emoji. I am currently in the same boat as you with one of my does. I am INSANE


----------



## Ferguson K

I saw! I'm losing hair over here.


----------



## Ferguson K

Karma is first!!!! One buck I n the ground, she's still pushing
!


----------



## Ferguson K

Number one is a buck. She's still pushing.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats! Go Karma! Go Karma! Go Karma!  Hoping for a doeling for you!


----------



## Ferguson K

Second kid is a....





Drum roll please....

















Placenta. 

She's done.


----------



## Goatgirl47

He's cute! Congrats!


----------



## Latestarter

Well drat! <sigh> Glad no complications and he's a good looking kid  Grats!   NEXT!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats on the kid! He is adorable!


Ferguson K said:


> Second kid is a....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drum roll please....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placenta.
> 
> She's done.


You had me surprised for a second! When I saw the pic I thought she was done


----------



## Ferguson K

LOL

I wasn't home I had to walk my husband through everything over the phone. He is not a  goat person, and had no idea what he was doing. He did really good I have to say great job to him. My mother was also there, which made things nice, because my mother was a nurse for a long time in the NICU.

My husband called me and said she's pushing again, I think there's another one coming, and based off of the pictures he already sent me I was confused. I was pretty sure if she had already passed the  placenta, based on the picture he sent me alone.

He called me back about an hour later and said I was wrong she's done. At that point I was already racing home, because I figured something was wrong. Nothing was wrong both mom and baby are happy and healthy. Husband says it's a buck, I'm going to double-check. LOL 

I'm almost home now.  I'll post more pictures but based off of what my mother said, miss red may be in labor right now as well. Two does and one day would be a little hectic, but I'll take it.


----------



## Ferguson K

He inherited mom's dewlaps. Double dew just like mom. She's doing really well, very attentive. Got upset when I flipped him to make sure he was infact a he.... darn. He is.




 

Just called the guy that wants my first buck from this cross. He's excited. I'm excited. Everyone's excited. Maddie and Connie seem like they want to be with her but she's not having it, and frankly neither am I.


Red is isolated and keeps squatting and pacing. Maybe she will go next before she busts at the seams.



 

She was running from me. I had just mollested her.


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats on the buck, and I hope all goes well with Red, too.


----------



## Latestarter

Glad to hear you already have a buyer for the buckling! He is very handsome!  for the next to go soon!


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> She was running from me. I had just mollested her.


----------



## Ferguson K

When I left this morning Lilly was very upset. She was dialated and had a right bag. Called nurse mom who is now on scene.


----------



## samssimonsays

fingers crossed!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I hope all goes well


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Ferguson K

My mom just called. Lilly is up and browsing. She's keeping an eye on her. She hasn't gone active yet but is quite distressed. Maybe she will hold out until I get home.


----------



## luvmypets

Yay for Karma! Can't wait to see what the others have in store!


----------



## Ferguson K

Little man got to go on an adventure today. After about 30 minutes he was POOPED and kept yelling for Mama so he could go to his spot and lay down. She wasn't ready. So he took a nap with "Nurse" Titan. Seniors and babies are a lot alike, they both like naps. 

I think we're going to call him Hector, after the guy who is buying him. "Hector" is getting de-horned Friday. I also leave for Tennessee in a few days and I'm hoping everyone else goes before I leave. Don't need anyone kidding while I'm states away!

"Hector" found out what stinging grass is today, and he CRIEEEEDDDD for his mother. She ignored him and continued eating. Then he gave up and curled up in it. It was cute.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Ohhhhh my goodness - I want a Pygmy!!


----------



## Ferguson K

He's only like a 1/3... maybe 1/4 pygmy though. Mostly ND.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Ferguson K said:


> He's only like a 1/3... maybe 1/4 pygmy though. Mostly ND.



Oh. Well, he looks like a Pygmy (and so does his Mommy)! I still want a Pygmy.


----------



## Ferguson K

She's 1/2 and 1/2. The buck is like 1/4... I don't know what that makes little man but he's strongly influenced with it.

Doesn't matter either way he's going in the freezer. He's cute and all, but, he doesn't fit the program.


----------



## Ferguson K

Just checked on the girls. Still have three leaking butts. They have until Saturday to kid or I'm going to put plugs in until I return from Tennessee! No kidding while I'm out of reach and out of state, no fair! 

Red was slow going this morning. She's got a full, tight, beautiful bag with big easy to milk teets. She better hurry up. She looks like a beach ball. 

Lily does also, I just don't have a picture.


----------



## Ferguson K

Poor Karma looks like she's lacking major nutrients. She's rough around the edges and starving. The kid has almost doubled in size, he's draining her hard. She's not got a large bag but she producing plenty. I may have to supplement her more than just alfalfa now to get him through weaning.

I just don't want to grain her her. She gets grain crazy. She's in shape, just rough. Hair a mess. Gets plenty of forage and all she can eat hay plus 2cups of alfalfa and oat (split meals). She's giving everything to that huge buck kid she's raising.


----------



## Southern by choice

We have found alfalfa pellets just don't cut it... a good feed with good protein has more nutrition than alfalfa pellets alone. If we even mix feed and alfalfa pellets the does will throw then out of the bucket. Off season and out of milk they are fine but in milk their bodies know what they need.  Maybe graining her for awhile will help get her back into condition. 

Did you deworm her 30 days before kidding? At kidding and just before due to hormones they will have a bloom ... something to think about.


----------



## Ferguson K

I wormed the entire herd, dogs, cats, and pigs less than a month ago. That didn't even cross my mind. I'll run a fecal before I leave and probably go ahead and hit them all again. She's separated still from the herd but she has access to the same pastures.

I ordered a milk ration grain from the co-op I need to go pick up. All I have access to outside of Noble goat and Dumor goat feeds. The noble goat we carry is medicated and I didn't want to feed it while we're milking the girls.

She gets oats, boss, and grains(milo, millet, barley, and some others I can't think of) in the evening. Free access to a protien lick and minerals.


----------



## Ferguson K

Aelia delivered a 1lb buck at 2:30, Taysteedelivered a 6lbs monster at 2:45. Both does had trouble. Things were crazy. Details to come. Here's pictures!


----------



## Ferguson K

Size reference.


----------



## Hens and Roos

they are cute!  Hope all is going well for them- Congrats!!


----------



## Ferguson K

No wonder she got stuck. Helen is 18 inches long. Haggard,  who is almost three weeks old now, is only 20. Taystee is about 20 lbs smaller than Karma, and Haggard was only 10 inches at birth.

Aelia's buckling is six inches long. The only survivor of her late term abortion. He's so little! I'd thought she lost them all.

Taystee's doelingis jumping around and playing at three hours old. Four hours ago we were fighting for her and her mother's life. She presented one front foot, one back foot, and her head was tucked under. Had to go in and reposition. Taystee is so small it was very hard. She was screaming and I was trying to remain calm. Nurse mom came to the rescue. We managed to get her into a kidding stall, and, shortly after the kid presented again. This time correctly. My mother want inside to get towels (it all happened so fast) and I realized Helen was stuck.Taystee* pushed three more times and I grabbed Helen. On the next contraction I pulled with all my might, flipped the kid, and swing its airway free. Taystee stopped screaming. Thank god.

We had a horrifying hour waiting on a placenta or a second kid. Praying Taystee wasn't ripped to bad. During all of this a had to deal with Aelia and her buckling. Got Helen cleaned off, caught Aelia and her kid to put them up, and am now taking pictures and a breather.

Both placentas have passed. Both does ate a few minutes ago. No one else is trying to go. Fwew.


----------



## Southern by choice

Awwwww I see a house goat!


----------



## Southern by choice

Some kiddings are just so tense! I am always zonked afterwards.
Glad all worked out!


----------



## Ferguson K

There were several tense minutes where we prayed she didn't tear anything. She's good now. Kid (Helen) is nursing. I'm exhausted.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Congratulations!  I'm so glad they are all doing fine now. Hopefully the next few kiddings will go smoothly!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So glad you got past all that!  Praying that everyone will continue to do well.


----------



## norseofcourse

Wow, great job!  Congrats


----------



## Ferguson K

I don't know if I mentioned it or not, but Taystee's huge doeling is as big as her three week old sibling. She's a beast. I feel bad for her poor Mama.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! Congratulations! Glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## Ferguson K

Another of Aelia and her kid, now dubbed hero, before they went into the stalls.

Lilly is oozing and her bag is very full and very tight. She may be next. At this point I don't know anymore. 

Current ratio is buck, doe, buck. 



 

He's got blue eyes, like his grandsire.


----------



## Latestarter

Gosh, he's soooooo small, but so awful cute! Sounds like you were pretty much balls to the wall there for a bit. Truly glad it all worked out and now you and they can rest for a bit to recover. Grats!


----------



## samssimonsays

WOW! I am so glad all turned out ok! Hope you got some rest! Congrats!


----------



## Ferguson K

It's a doe!!! Red just gave us another HUGE doeling. Blue eyed buckskin!!! Keeper number two.




 

 

As big as this baby is she might be done. She's still in labor so we shall see.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Congrats, beautiful kid!!!


----------



## Goatgirl47

Awesome! Good job Red!


----------



## Ferguson K

We have a placenta.  50/50 ratio in bucklings and doelings. Red's udder is to DIE for. Maddie, Connie, and Titan sat with us to oversee the birth of this beautiful doeling.

We had to help it find a nipple, as Red's teets are pretty big. I'm going to probably have to milk her out a little to relieve some pressure since there was only one in there.

My husband got to see this one. He's really excited.

I'll dig my camera out tomorrow and get some pasture pictures.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats!


----------



## Ferguson K

Lilly has dropped.


----------



## Ferguson K

Red is FULL.


----------



## Ferguson K

And no l picture, but, Poppy is in isolation. She has explosive runs and it's running all down her legs. Lots of fresh greenery in the nursery and she's reacting to it. She got a dose of probiotic and a drench.


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats on that HUGE and very beautiful doeling!! Red did you good! Sorry Poppy isn't feeling well.


----------



## Ferguson K

Updated pictures of the kids:

They're growing so fast. I also just realized I forgot to disbud Haggard.... Oops! Good thing his new owners don't care if he has horns or not, just as long as he is banded. He's going to be a spoiled brat in his new home with one of his brothers. Pet goats; fence clearing goats; and future freezer goats. 

Hero is such a cutie. I think we're going to keep him. Undecided.

Definitely keeping Red's little buckskin doeling. Red has an amazing udder. Definitely keeping Taystee's doeling. Taystee does not have a good udder, but, she's a breeze to handle and her kid is proving to have the same easy temperment. More pictures in a second post coming next.


----------



## Ferguson K

More pictures!

Including pictures of Red's udder here ( post milking ).


----------



## samssimonsays

Holy udder! Those kids are to die for!


----------



## Ferguson K

Thank you! I'm waiting anxiously on the last three does to kid. Any day now.


----------



## Southern by choice

Absolutely beautiful kids! Great pics... I know photography is your thing... so not fair.   You need to come take pics of my crew.


----------



## Ferguson K

Southern by choice said:


> Absolutely beautiful kids! Great pics... I know photography is your thing... so not fair.   You need to come take pics of my crew.



I mean it would give me an excuse to go see you. 

Wouldn't you know my easiest does to milk so far are not my does with the largest udders? Karma is so easy on the stand. She stands unassisted. I don't get much out of her, but, Haggard is also already 20 lbs at three weeks. He is emptying her regularly.  Taystee is such a dog she just stands there until I take the food away. Aelia has figured out the tote and halter means she gets the good feed. She jumps right up now. Red still needs two people and some reassurance, but, she's getting there. I got two cups from her today before she went nuclear. We calmed her down, have her more grain, and let her go. I want them to end on good notes and not hate being milked.

Going to order the udderly EZ in the next two weeks and try that out on her.


----------



## TAH

They are so cute. I miss not having baby's around. Wow Red has a big udder.


----------



## Southern by choice

Some does , especially those dam raising will put up a fuss... sometimes a full blown "I'm gonna kick til you stop fuss"... they want to hold back milk for their kid.
When we pull kids at birth for bottle feeding they are awesome on the stand from day 1. We become their kid. Those that we let dam raise.. no matter how seasoned they still pull those shenanigans.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Your kids are gorgeous!


----------



## Ferguson K

Lilly just gaveus two massive twins. I know they're half Boer,  but, they're bigger than the ND kids. Almost as big as Haggard. HUGE!

Buck and a doe. We're running 50/50 so far.




 



 



 

Buck has Boer ears. For has Nigerian ears.


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats! they look great!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats


----------



## TAH

What cuties. Congrats


----------



## Ferguson K

She's a very attentive mother.  They're both loudmouth like her. I heard kids crying, walked the whole entire yard looking to see if one of the older kids was stuck in a log or something, and walk back up to the barn only to find out it was her kids making all the noise.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! Congrats!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats! They are so WHITE! 

I always swore I wouldn't have white goats and then Tilda picked me... Now I LOVE the white goats lol! THey are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Ferguson K

The little buckling is cream and white. He may be yellow. Hard to tell yet. They're cute. I have interest in both, pending a deposit on the buckling already. Still debating on keeping the doe or not. She IS cute but the goal was to increase milk goats this year not near goats.


----------



## samssimonsays

I totally understand the not keeping anything that you don't "need". If you sell her you could buy another unrelated doe


----------



## MrsKuhn

Oh my gosh!!   Could those kids get any cuter!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Prudence gaveus twin bucks, and Poppy have a single Doeline. They're GORGEOUS! It'll be hard to see these boys go. All of their brother's are already sold, so, I would say we've had a successful year!

Still waiting on pictures of Lilly's doeling to download so I can post them.


----------



## Ferguson K

The final tally.... bucks win! 
Karma: buck
Taystee: doe
Aelia: buck
Red: doe
Lilly: buck, doe
Prudence: twin bucks
Poppy: doe


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Latestarter

Just as an aside, you may wish to remove the 2 websites from your sig line... I just tried and they're both "broke/missing". So does this mean you're through kidding for this year? The newest arrivals are really cute! absolutely LOVE this face! Kinda like "WHATAREYALOOKINAT?"


----------



## Ferguson K

@Latestarter we are done for the year. Lilly, Poppy, and prudence were our last three.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Congrats on all the new kids!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Bucks won over the does by us this year too!  7 to 3

pictures are cute!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Boys win here too:  12 - 10


----------



## TAH

Seeing your baby goats soo amkes me want more. Thankfully I still have 2 purebred Alpines to kid.


----------



## MrsKuhn

Can I please have them all


----------



## TAH

MrsKuhn said:


> Can I please have them all


We can split them


----------



## MrsKuhn

Perfect, now to figure out who gets who.. 


TAH said:


> We can split them


----------



## TAH

I don't think that Ferguson K will let us have any.. I get to pick first.


----------



## MrsKuhn

you get to pick one first, then I pick one, then you then me... fair is fair 


TAH said:


> I don't think that Ferguson K will let us have any.. I get to pick first.


----------



## TAH

Okay. But it is not going to happen sadly.


----------



## MrsKuhn

TAH said:


> Okay. But it is not going to happen sadly.



one can dream


----------



## Ferguson K

LOL almost all are sold, Prudence boys are the only ones left. The doelings are being retained. 

Y'all can watch them grow up' cause you know I live to take pictures. I'm 8 hours from home on vacation this week and they said OK let's surprise the pet sitter!!! I'm just glad those two finally spat out kids for me.


----------



## TAH

Good you found them homes so fast. We will be thriving on your pics of them.


----------



## MrsKuhn

TAH said:


> Good you found them homes so fast. We will be thriving on your pics of them.



 I'm doing this and  this. Happy they found homes fast and that we still get pictures


----------



## Ferguson K

I need to get Lilly's buck bottle trained soon. He leaves us in two weeks and he will be a little to young to wean... Buyer is a teacher and picking him up last day of school. He's replacing her herd sire, she wants to up milk production in her meat goats.  He's 1/2 dairy bred so I hope he does what she's looking to do.


----------



## MrsKuhn

Ferguson K said:


> He's 1/2 dairy bred so I hope he does what she's looking to do.



Rooting for the little guy


----------



## Ferguson K

Updates! Henry, one of Lilly's bucklings, is the main kid pictured here. He's a ham. Also pictured is Holly and Henrietta, Henry's twin sister.

Henry leaves for his new home next weekend. Getting pictures while I can!


----------



## MrsKuhn




----------



## misfitmorgan

Ferguson K said:


> Updates! Henry, one of Lilly's bucklings, is the main kid pictured here. He's a ham. Also pictured is Holly and Henrietta, Henry's twin sister.
> 
> Henry leaves for his new home next weekend. Getting pictures while I can!



Wow you all get out early down there, school doesnt end up here until June 10th and started September 3rd..haha kids would be so jealous lol.

Those kids look great though. We are hoping to add some kiko to our meat herd but building slowly.


----------



## Ferguson K

Depends on the area. Smaller districts get out  the week of the 28th.

Larger districts, and districts with make up days ( bad weather,  etc ) get out the week of the 8th.


----------



## Ferguson K

Had a visit from the best friend and her kids today. The pups wouldn't leave then alone.


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Ferguson K

So the kids are in the process of being weaned. We had to build an add on to make it happen. They're enjoying all the new areas to play, but, really want their mothers. Sorry kids, you only get visits now.


----------



## Ferguson K

This was supposed to be on the first post. LOL


----------



## samssimonsays

Love it!


----------



## misfitmorgan

looks awesome i know my goats would love it.


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm in love with this buckling. 

He's got nine days left with us.


----------



## TAH

Ferguson K said:


> I'm in love with this buckling.


He looks like our wether we had a while back.


----------



## Mike CHS

We are still learning about goats but I really like the look of that buckling.


----------



## Ferguson K

He's the one that's going to be a herd sire for a lady in north Texas. I think he will be fantastic at producing quality kids. He's one of two we're letting go as bucks this year.


----------



## Ferguson K

Some of yesterday's pictures. I have tons, chose some of my favorites of the Boer kids. I'll post some of the nigi's later. Still going through and editing.

As you can see we have to disbud the kids again. The only one who wasn't disbudded originally is the one with HUGE horns ( Henry, pictured above ). The Nigi's all look pretty good, except for Helen. She needs to be hit again. I feel bad having to do it twice.


----------



## TAH

The last pic of the goat is beautiful. I have never seen a goat that color. Great lookin pics.


----------



## Ferguson K

I need to get better pictures of him. He's quite unique.


----------



## Ferguson K

Onyx has days left at this point. She's due the 24th.

I'm thinking single. Maybe small twins. I was thinking twins earlier, but, her sister is larger and due later. 



 

 


She is carrying low though. She may be hiding something from us. As a FFshe gave twins. 



 



 


We also bred Aelia to Duli today. Not on purpose. She kind of is a fence breeding *ahem*. Had them out browsing and found her in the buck pen.

156 days and counting.


----------



## Ferguson K

Onyx and Pearl have mere days left in their pregnancies.

Pearl is due tomorrow, and seems to be holding on strong. Ligs are loose but not gone, and she's still got a bit of udder to fill in.

Onyx has about half of her regular udder and is starting to widen. Her ligs are loosening as well, even though she's not due until the 24th. I think she will go sooner. She has started 'nesting' already.

They're both in the nursery and will hopefully kid within days of each other. 

My guess is Pearl will have triplets and Onyx will have twins, we shall see. That's my final guess. I'm done bouncing around ideas. LOL 

 < -- Me waiting on kids.


----------



## Ferguson K

Pearl has a buck and a doe.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Ferguson K

The buckskin is the buck, the broken cream/blonde kid is the doe


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!! They are cuties


----------



## Goat Whisperer

They are adorable!

How much do they weigh? They look tiny!


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats!


----------



## Ferguson K

I was backwards in my excitement. 

The buckskin is a doe. The paint is a buck. Breeder is keeping the doe and they'll be coming home Saturday.


----------



## TAH

Cute. Congrats. They are so small compared to our 8 pound baby goats.


----------



## Ferguson K

They were small. Doewas about 4lbs and buck was about 5.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

That's not small 

Good sized kids!  I bet you are excited! 

Hows her udder look?


----------



## Ferguson K

He's udder is still really, really swollen. I'm going to wait to get udder pics until Friday or Saturday. 

C and I have decided to bottle raise the kids. Since she's keeping the Doe kid anyway, we will be teaching them to the bottle Thursday so they can get all their colostrum needs. The buckling will be left with the doe overnight and bottled during the day. 

I'm going to retain him and see how he fills out by 5 months. This is a breeding we were both very excited for.


----------



## Ferguson K

I say really swollen, but you know how a freshly kidded heavy milker looks when he kids aren't drinking enough to even come close to emptying her. THAT'S what it looks like.

High, tight, even. Nice medial. Teats look great, but she's only a 2F.


----------



## Baymule

Adorable kids!


----------



## Ferguson K

Onyx has started nesting. She also looks like she could explode at any minute. She's ginormous, has grown exponentially in the last week or so. She has a mere 12 days to go and I still need to throw together a nursery for her and Pearl. 




 

I also think we have a sneaky, sneaky doein the mix. Sending off a pregnancy red on Red. We've cut her off of grain, hay only, and she's still gaining weight. Back in April, about a week after she kid, the bucks were in the pasture next to the does and Red teased all along the fence line. At one point Duli couldn't take anymore and broke out. I thought I caught him in time (less than 30 minutes). I'm beginning to think I'll have kids from Red in early October. I can't think of any other reason she would be this LARGE. Including some pictures, opinions?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

If she was actually in heat, she was bred within 30 seconds once he got into her pen


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Excited to see some more babies!


----------



## babsbag

Pregnant...but are you sure she has 2.5 more months to go? She has a litter in there.


----------



## Ferguson K

Positive. Even if she connected the day she kid, which is impossible because the bucks were across the pasture, that would be April 20. The day I marked his grand escape was April 28-May 5. I remembered about a week later and couldn't remember the exact date so I guessed.

That would mean she's got a HUGE amount of babies in there.


----------



## Ferguson K

Positive. Even if she connected the day she kid, which is impossible because the bucks were across the pasture, that would be April 20. The day I marked his grand escape was April 28-May 5. I remembered about a week later and couldn't remember the exact date so I guessed.

That would mean she's got a HUGE amount of babies in there.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

She has 10 in her. I'm convinced.


----------



## Southern by choice

Goat Whisperer said:


> If she was actually in heat, she was bred within 30 seconds once he got into her pen



so true


----------



## Ferguson K

Goat Whisperer said:


> She has 10 in her. I'm convinced.


----------



## samssimonsays

Get ready for the next record breaking litter @Ferguson K


----------



## Latestarter

wow, she's that wide with 1/2 her time still to go?  Sure looks like she's in a family way to me... Like a HUGE family...


----------



## Ferguson K

The buck has doubled in size.


----------



## TAH

Oh my she is huge. Maybe not ten but still a lot.


----------



## Ferguson K

Onyx is in inactive labor. A lot of rubbing, stretching, pawing, and she's in a bad mood. He's ligs were loose this morning and this evening they're completely gone. I can touch fingers.

Any time now.


----------



## TAH




----------



## Ferguson K

We have bad weather rolling in and, as of 30 minutes ago, Onyx is still browsing with the herd. I keep putting her in the kidding stall, she keeps jumping out. It's causing her more stress to be in it so we're checking on her every 30 minutes for changes. We've got them locked up in the small pasture so she can't go far.

Took the opportunity on my last Onyx check up to snap a few quick shots of Pearl and the buckling. He needs a name. He's really inquisitive and brave, very very smart. We are in love. Also, he has NO horn growth at a week old. I think he's polled like his sire, and if he is we might find an excuse to keep him. Pearl passed her large, wide, brown eyes off to him and he's just 

Pearl's udder and vaginal swelling finally went down a little, but she's still got some after birth drainage going so I'm going to have to clean her up to get an udder pic. She hasn't filled in all the way yet, her udder has some growing to do, but it's gorgeous. 



 

 

 

Please ignore the goo along her back, I didn't clean her up very well before pictures.  She's been wiped down, I don't want her covered in flies.



 

Last but not least, we have Onyx laughing at us from the comfort of her shady spot. I wish she would stay in her stall. Look at her. She's literally crossing her legs and holding them in!


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't bet normally but I bet you wind up keeping that buckling.


----------



## Ferguson K

Time will tell.


----------



## Ferguson K

Morgan is up next! Her estimated due date is Oct 12th. Morgan is a first freshener and bred to Damsel's grand father. We're praying for pink from this lovely doe... because there's only one in there. She can't possibly be hiding multiples in that belly!

Cell phone pictures work just as well as my regular camera, LOL.

Morgan:


----------



## animalmom

Such a smoochable face!  Keep us posted on how's she is doing, please and thank you.


----------



## Ferguson K

Morgan is very, very wide. Shes one of the only FF I'm not that worried about. She's almost as wide as Zinnia, a 6 year old, and Morgan is only 17 months. 



 

I'll have to get side by sides of them.

Morgan will be the bigger doe when she's done maturing.

Thankfully the week she is due I have no shows and am on a "staycation" so I can keep an eye on her


----------



## Ferguson K

She's already dropping some, but her udder hasn't really started filling in.


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL our lamanchas tend to hide their kids! It is strange. Sometimes you think single.. then out pops twins and triplets!

Here is hoping for an easy labor and delivery. 
She is nice and wide. So pretty!

My dream girl is a little peach or blonde doe.
I will always miss "Bambi". Still breaks my heart.


----------



## Ferguson K

Zinnia wasn't much wider than her and had two doelings.

I'll keep telling myself it's a single until it's time, don't want to get my hopes up! LOL! 

I would be happy with a doeling or a buckling from her. She's bred to a really, really nice buck.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## TAH

Waiting


----------



## Ferguson K

Morgan is dropping low, she's got 8 days to go. Small signs of her bag forming, but, not much. 




 

It's hard to tell because my phone camera is terrible, but, she's HUGE from the side. Topview, not so much...


----------



## TAH

Ferguson K said:


> Morgan is dropping low, she's got 8 days to go. Small signs of her bag forming, but, not much.
> 
> View attachment 22603
> 
> It's hard to tell because my phone camera is terrible, but, she's HUGE from the side. Topview, not so much...
> 
> View attachment 22604


----------



## Goat Whisperer

8 days until day 145 or 150? 
One of our lamanchas always kids on day 145. Many kid before day 150.


----------



## Ferguson K

8 days to 145.

She's "due" the 12th.


----------



## Southern by choice

What do you think she will have? 

Names picked out yet?


----------



## Ferguson K

Thinking pink. Happy with whatever she has because I'm more excited about her udder. Her dam has an udder to die for. 

I'm thinking single. I can only palpate one.


----------



## Ferguson K

Buck name: Cackling Ranch Case on Top
Doe name: Cackling Ranch More For Me

I'm terrible at names. John hates them.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I'm doing themes. 
My favorite ND doeling is Ariat Boots. Her kids will be other known shoes/boots. 
If her udder turns out as nice as I'm hoping, I will name a keeper doeling "Prada". 
Her sister is Foxy Lady, Foxy's kids will be named after songs in that time frame. 
I then have CarolinaGirl. Her kids will be named after Carolina cities. 
I have SunnyDay CLVR, that could go a few different ways. 

I told SBC that she needs to name one of her mini manchas Yahtzee. She already has a Trouble & Bingo so why not?


----------



## Ferguson K

This years theme was song titles. The last batch of kids were  named after parents. Onyx's kids were Black Diamond and Geodery. Pearl had Mason in the Sky and I forget what they named the doeling. 

Morgan's kids need a BIG name to live up to the shoes we expect them to fill. Unless her udder is just outstanding if it's a buck he will be wethered. 

Then it goes Red, Aelia, Karma. Karma looks like a bloated tick.

Lilly and Poppy are after them.

June due in December.

If Pearl doesn't recycle she is due in January. Then no more kids until 2018 unless I can find a buck for Zinnia. I thought about AI, I have access to straws, but I don't know how well she would take.

I haven't seen her recycle so maybe Hollar did reach after all.

If that's the case she's 24 days along. I will blood test.

No other does are bred at this time.

The junior girls will be bred next September.


----------



## Southern by choice

Goat Whisperer said:


> I'm doing themes.
> My favorite ND doeling is Ariat Boots. Her kids will be other known shoes/boots.
> If her udder turns out as nice as I'm hoping, I will name a keeper doeling "Prada".
> Her sister is Foxy Lady, Foxy's kids will be named after songs in that time frame.
> I then have CarolinaGirl. Her kids will be named after Carolina cities.
> I have SunnyDay CLVR, that could go a few different ways.
> 
> I told SBC that she needs to name one of her mini manchas Yahtzee. She already has a Trouble & Bingo so why not?



LOL Yep we were working on this the other day! 
The standard Lamanchas are all from the Classics... either a book character or an author. 
Mini Manchas are all games!
The mini nubians - gems (does)  not sure about bucks though
But the Nubians... IDK! 

We are thinking if Zephyr has a buck we may keep him.


----------



## babsbag

Southern by choice said:


> We are thinking if Zephyr has a buck we may keep him.



  Another buck ???


----------



## misfitmorgan

This reminds me of when i used to breed dogs long ago...my last litter was named after tequilla brands for the boys lol
Cabo Wabo
Patron
Toro
Jose Cuervo


----------



## Ferguson K

So far mini LaMancha will be movies. Captain Jack Sparrow is the first.  

I've thought about doing books for the Nigerians, but I don't know .....I don't know.

I still wouldn't be very good at  themes. I thought about naming them after historical figures, like Napoleon or Caesar. Cleopatra or Constance.


----------



## Ferguson K

Pearl and Hollar are back in the breeding pen.

She is in desperate heat.

He's so fat I don't know if he can get it.




 


 

Foreplay.


----------



## Ferguson K

ZInnia is also in heat. Supposed to AI her Monday, hope I don't miss the window.... she's drooling over him in the background here.


----------



## NH homesteader

Haha they have some spectators!


----------



## Ferguson K

ALL the does came up to see what all the yelling was about. 

Juniors included. 

He had a large crowd cheering him on.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Performance anxiety?


----------



## babsbag

I've started naming mine with a name that starts with the Tattoo letter for that year. This year is H, not too bad. Next year will be I...a tad harder.


----------



## Ferguson K

Karma is about to explode. This little doe due in a month (I think) and already bagging. I'm thinking twins this time with her. She sure seems enormous.


----------



## Southern by choice

trips!


----------



## Ferguson K

I hope not! She's a sinking whale. Having a hard time getting around. She's going to have big kids either way!


----------



## Latestarter

It amazes me to see such little animals carrying multiple babies and when they're finally born, 12 hours after birth I can't imagine how they fit "all of that" inside them! Even puppies... 8 pups or more, and it's amazing that "all that" came from inside one dog.  for zero issue births!


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm beginning to think Morgan is just fat.

The buck she was bred to will have been dead 5 months (163 days, actually) next Friday. The other does he was bred to have all kid. Last one was two weeks ago. Her "due" date was the 12th, and she's got no udder development at all. When I tested her two months ago she was bred but she could have miscarried, it happens. 

I'm giving her until Friday and then giving up. 

Karma, on the other hand, is bagging up early and nicely. See the difference? 




 



 

Lilly looks like she's carrying a soccer team. Poor girl.



 

We've got a month or so left until the first set of due dates of our last kids until 2018, unless we breed some junior ND in the spring.


----------



## Ferguson K

Morgan


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Ferguson K said:


> View attachment 23052Morgan


Bummer


----------



## Ferguson K

It's O.K.

I know C would've liked to have more kids on the ground from her beloved Captain, but, she got four great ones out of him. A buck to replace him with included. Captain is also Sparrows dad.

Oh well!

We've got tons of babies coming and need to prepare either way.


----------



## Ferguson K

Pearl and Hollar round three.

Third times the charm she finally accepted him and stood like a good girl.



 

 

He covered her about eight times before she was done with him. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ferguson K

Also, Karma and Prudence are filling up nicely.

Karma is down for the 12th, and Prudence is down for the 16th as first day to kid.

The count down is on... again.

I just wish Morgan hadn't been just fat.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woohoo!  Babies on da way!


----------



## Ferguson K

Morgan is in the breeding pen. I had to back her up to a stool so he could reach.... leaving her in overnight like I did Pearl. I know for sure he made "contact" six times.

Marking her as bred.




 

Damsel, Lyra, and Briar seem to think they also need to be in here. I keep telling them they'd be teenage mom's but they're not having it.


----------



## Ferguson K

Zinnia had a date with Hollar today.

She's a BIG girl and he required assistance reaching . ... John held her for him.

This means all the seniors are finally bred. Juniors will be bred for the State fair next year, so we will be breeding them in March. They'll all be at least a year old by then.

Time sure seems to be flying this year. We've got linear appraisal in just a few months and I hope everyone has kid by then.

Karma is full and starting to produce mucous. Don't know if she'll make it to the first expected due date.  She and Prudence are battling it out for whose going first. Both are full and hallowed.


----------



## Baymule

You're about to have a kid explosion!


----------



## Ferguson K

I know! Six does due in the next 30 days, that'll hold me over until group 2 in April .


----------



## frustratedearthmother

FUN!


----------



## Ferguson K

Mucus plug is gone.... Kids are loooowwwww. Come on Prudence!

PINK.


----------



## lalabugs




----------



## Ferguson K

Just went to check on the girls. both Prudence and Karma have signs of impending labor, but after watching them for a bit we noticed movement of the kids. Not tonight !


----------



## Ferguson K

Karma and Prudence are in the kidding pen togethe.

Karma is there days overdue. She looks like a bloated tick .


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## TAH

Come on girls


----------



## animalmom

@Ferguson K, Ya know I'd hold out on you too if you called me a bloated tick.  Girl has to have some pride.  Now having said that, Get


----------



## TAH

Any baby's yet?


----------



## Ferguson K

Karma's need to hold them in is killing me. Shes on day four no ligaments, full shiny bag , no appetite, and otherwise still being herself. 

We've been up and down with her since Tuesday.


----------



## Ferguson K

Doe  Code is officially here. 

Doe Code of Honor

The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors):

1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.

2- "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean the time is getting close.

3- For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.

4- If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. She'll be fine while we're away for the weekend," Wait until they load the car, then begin pushing!

5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close.

6- When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait at least three more days.

7 -You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and nesting, are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.

8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time.

9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works!

10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too.

Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special goats are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful doeling to carry on the Doe Code of Honor for the next generation of those who wait.

Author Unknown

We've reached number nine.


----------



## samssimonsays

I am rolling!


----------



## Ferguson K

Just got a call from my neighbor . Either Red or Aelia just had triplets ..... triplets!

About to go find out.


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## TAH




----------



## Latestarter




----------



## luvmypets

Ooh cant wait!


----------



## Ferguson K

Two happy, healthy, bouncy boys and one deformed doeling. She has the same issue that killed Aelia's only surviving kid last time. She was bred to different buck, but there's something hiding in those genetics. Aelia will not be bred again. Neighbor enjoys her company and doesn't mind not breeding her back. The doeling won't live long if she does survive, the buckling that had that deformity lived 6 months. 

If the doeling lives she will be pet only. 

Red and Holly are fat fat fat.It was good seeing them. They need their hooves done, so I'm going back next week to trim them and give them shots. Neighbor has a bottle and will be supplement feeding the tiny doeling.

Uploading pictures shortly. It's bittersweet because I still love those girls, but he sure is enjoying them and they clearly adore him.


----------



## luvmypets

Sorry about the doeling


----------



## misfitmorgan

It always seems to be the does. When we get female anything DH always says might as well just go throw them at a rock now.


----------



## samssimonsays

misfitmorgan said:


> It always seems to be the does. When we get female anything DH always says might as well just go throw them at a rock now.


And ALWAYS the "special" ones that don't make it....


----------



## misfitmorgan

samssimonsays said:


> And ALWAYS the "special" ones that don't make it....



Of course!! And the bucks always have the better coat pattern/color too


----------



## Ferguson K

Here's some pictures. You can see the difference in the way the bucklings (blonde) carry themselves vs the doeling. She can't pick her head up, has virtually no neck, and a really short back. Same as the last one she had like this. This is why we decided to not breed her again in the first place, but she was accidentally bred before going to the neighbors. She's a GREAT mom, she just has something hiding in her genes that produces these.... oddball kids. Time will tell if the little one was just SMOOSHED with her siblings, or, if she carries that odd gene.

Neighbor named her 'Lucky'.

She had them in their lean to they have in their pasture. Neighbor went out to clean the shed out before the girls started to kid, and as you see he was a day late and a dollar short. Aelia picked the side of the shed that allllllll the poo was on to have the kids. I cut and dipped their cords for him, checked them over, cleaned them up (they had poo on them, see pictures) and gave him some pointers. He really is fun to watch interact with the girls. He calls Red 'the fat one', Aelia 'the two year old', and Holly 'the little one.' Neighbor doesn't name things


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry about the doeling


----------



## Ferguson K

More


----------



## Ferguson K

The doeling, color wise, is definitely the prettiest. She's got a lot of unique color going on that we didn't expect from the pairing. It's funny to see what colors pop out of these guys.

I'm not breeding for color though. I definitely don't need whatever is hiding in Aelia in my gene pool. Neighbor loves these girls. He will be milking them both, or rather his girlfriend will. She wants to try to make soap from them. Red alone should give her enough to practice on, but I doubt she will get much out of Aelia.

Either way I'm happy she delivered without help, even if she picked the WORST spot to do so. I told Neighbor to keep an eye on Red, as they were bred in the same week.


----------



## TAH




----------



## norseofcourse

Sorry about the doeling.  Glad the boys are ok.  I'd make the same decision, no more breedings.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats on the kids! Sorry about the doeling  
Interesting nonetheless. Not fun to deal with but still makes ya wonder. 

They are so adorable! Watch those feet though, they are down on those pasterns/feet.


----------



## Ferguson K

Goat Whisperer said:


> Congrats on the kids! Sorry about the doeling
> Interesting nonetheless. Not fun to deal with but still makes ya wonder.
> 
> They are so adorable! Watch those feet though, they are down on those pasterns/feet.



I told the Neighbor to be on the look out for signs of Selenium deficiency based on how the kids were moving. The pictures of the doeling crawling on her front legs, that's how she stays. I gave her a shot of BoSe, and I gave Aelia BoSe and Vit B.


----------



## samssimonsays

any updates worth posting Kate????


----------



## Ferguson K

@samssimonsays 

I posted in my journal


----------



## Ferguson K

I posted pictures here 
http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/fergusonks-journal-karma-twin-does.31886/page-111

Karma had twins! both girls!


----------



## samssimonsays

waiting for the new pics! LOL


----------



## Ferguson K

Karma's girls have straightened up nicely.

I'm LOVING the straight back, long and deep look they have! These pictures do them no justice, as it was hard to get them to stand still. They're bouncing all OVER the place. The little brown one has three spots that might be moon spots on one side, and two white spots that form a half belt. She's gorgeous. The one that looks like her mother is part trampoline, I think.

We're having trouble coming up with names. John came up with two last night that we really like but they didn't stick.

Mom: Karma Dad: Kalu. Good, strong, patient names needed for these girls. We'll find them.


----------



## Hens and Roos

I know it took us a week or so to figure out names for our kids!


----------



## norseofcourse

Patience and Prudence


----------



## Ferguson K

Dharma, Morai, Moira, Zada.... some ideas I've kicked around
Zoraida, Kala, Kalee, Integrity, idk.


----------



## Ferguson K

norseofcourse said:


> Patience and Prudence



We have a Patience and a Prudence.


----------



## misfitmorgan

I like snickers and twix but not sure how well you like food names.

Kalle(callie) and Keelia(key - lia)
Kalle means strong and Keelia means graceful

Kalona and Fate(because Karma is fate lol)


----------



## Ferguson K

Red just gave us two BEAUTIFUL twins. buck is the darker, doe is the lighter. I'm in love.


----------



## Ferguson K

In more somber news, Aelia's weak trip passed away this morning. Her bucks look great though!


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Ferguson K

LOOK.

Oh lord. To bad he's grade. gorgeous boy.



 

His Dam, Red, produced a quart+/- a day for us last freshening.


----------



## samssimonsays

BABIES!!!  I love the colors!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Very, very cute!   Sorry for the loss of the little trip...


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear about the little trip


----------



## Ferguson K

This buck has been very consistent in looks. I wish he wasn't a fence jumper, I would've kept him. We shall see what his kids do as milkers but I'm pleased with the way they're turning out (without being in milk).

H21 and H22 are bigger than Karma's kids, but we knew they would be with as big as Red was.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Ferguson K

It's been a LONG day. Just got home and got everyone fed. Haven't made it down to the pasture that Aelia and Red are in to get the kids weighed or check them over, so, no more pictures yet. I'll head down there Sunday, as I have 13-14 (working) hour days ahead of me, which means I will be gone from home from 6am to 8/9pm the next two days. Then Saturday I'll be gone almost all day.

Neighbor whose pasture the girls are in says the kids seem to be getting around fine and are nursing really well. He has locked the four remaining kids and their mothers up in their shed for the night, it's supposed to drop into the 30's. 

This also means I need to stalk Prudence, as she's the next in line, and make sure she doesn't deliver in this cold tonight.

No sleep until I'm dead!

More updates when I have them.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hang in there!


----------



## Ferguson K

Home early. Probably a good thing. I'm exhausted. 

Prudence has never skipped a meal, and she just ignored her supper . Good thing we have a cam on her. Night two also brings a tremendous change in udder. She's not full yet, but getting close. 

Just a reminder prudence is half nubian half Boer. I'm still surprised at what I'm seeing. 




 



 

Her udder is ugly, but she is a good mom and gives good milk.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Latestarter

Isn't 1/2 nubian and 1/2 boer a kinder?


----------



## NH homesteader

Nope that's a Nubian/Pygmy 

Big udder though!


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Ferguson K

NH homesteader said:


> Big udder though!



Big udder, terrible year placement. it's like milking her knees! LOL!




 

June is starting to fill in a little more. She's got 9ish days left. I forget what her actual date is, but she's bred for the second week of December. This will be June's 3rd freshening, first with us. She has starred in both previous freshenings and we hope to continue her on test. She, and a few of my other does, are getting their annual appraisal in April. It's a little nerve racking, this waiting game.


----------



## Ferguson K

Prudence gave us another buck/doe combo. They both tried to come out at the same time. She birthed without assistance, by the time I got towels and dressed and ran out there she had managed to unlodge the large twins. 

The buck was breech, the doe was good . They just came out at the same time!

Prudence is a good Mama, but I helped her clean the kids off because she was spending more time on the buckling and it's a little chilly to be wet and new. 

Both kids have eaten and are up on their feet. Good strong legs and lungs, they're LOUD!

Buck is red, doe is cream.



 


 

I need to do a photo shoot. Nine kids on the ground in 72 hours. Holy tramoli.


----------



## samssimonsays

LOVE THEM! COngrats!


----------



## NH homesteader

Milking her knees,  lol! 

Congrats on the latest kids! 9 is a lot in a few days time ,Eek!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the newest pair! They are cute! Glad to hear it all went well


----------



## Ferguson K

I have to head to work now. I'm late enough. These kids are strong, and big. The doe was 5lbs, the buck almost 7! No wonder Prudence 9was so big! I wish my phone took better pictures, but, here's a few more. 



 

 

 

 

Then I checked on Dharma and integrity. They're little balls of energy. They had found a warm spot and curled up. 



 


 


 

Apparently it's warmer behind the house than in it. .


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Ferguson K said:


> I have to head to work now. I'm late enough. These kids are strong, and big. The doe was 5lbs, the buck almost 7! No wonder Prudence 9was so big! I wish my phone took better pictures, but, here's a few more.
> 
> View attachment 24901 View attachment 24902 View attachment 24903 View attachment 24904
> 
> Then I checked on Dharma and integrity. They're little balls of energy. They had found a warm spot and curled up.
> 
> View attachment 24905
> View attachment 24906
> View attachment 24907
> 
> Apparently it's warmer behind the house than in it. .


So cute!

Who was the sire?


----------



## Ferguson K

They are by Kalu, same sure as Karma's twins.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Ferguson K said:


> They are by Kalu, same sure as Karma's twins.


What breed is he?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats K! They look good. And adorable of course


----------



## Ferguson K

Thanks y'all. 

@Green Acres Farm He was a black moon spotted buck. Two of his kids have signs of moonspots. Sure would be cool.

I'm more excited about my show girls, I must say. Hollar had some big shoes to put on the ground.


----------



## Baymule

congrats on all the healthy beautiful babies. They sure are cute!


----------



## Ferguson K

Thanks D!


----------



## TAH

Cute


----------



## Ferguson K

Just got done doing the final checks of the night. 

Babies are all growing well. Pregnant does fatter by the day. Tomorrow Karma will be  separated from the kids in 12 hour intervals. She starts back up on the milk stand. They've been learning how to use the lambar and will hopefully teach Prudence's kids.

All of this wet weather has brought a worminfestation and cough into the herd. Calling my vet (s) tomorrow for advice. Fecal shows tapeworms, but all the seniors are either pregnant or nursing. Not sure what to hit them with. Juniors will be getting Valbazen as needed. I collected fecals on several does and they're all positive for high worm load. 

Junebug is getting quite the udder, I think it's tripled in the last few days. She's not full yet but it is impressive. She's been moved into the pen beside Karma. That way she's on Camera and I can keep an eye on her at work. She's got two unassisted deliveries under her belt so I'm not worried about her. I just want to be close.She's not very big, so I'm thinking single or small twins. I know she's had multiples before but I'm not sure how many.


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## Southern by choice

does ivermectin work for you? fenben?


----------



## TAH




----------



## Ferguson K

Southern by choice said:


> does ivermectin work for you? fenben?



Fenben works, I just have to dose high.


----------



## samssimonsays

Can't wait for those June babies! Good luck on the worm ordeal.  no fun.


----------



## nstone630

Congrats! So adorable


----------



## Ferguson K

Prudence's doeling is just


----------



## Ferguson K

Some pictures from today: I would post all of them, but.... LOL I got well over 300 in the two hours I was out there.


----------



## samssimonsays

I love the pics!


----------



## NH homesteader

I just showed my husband how beautiful they are and his first comment was "no.  You are not getting more goats."  When I told him they were in fact in Texas he looked relieved and agreed they are adorable


----------



## Ferguson K

NH homesteader said:


> I just showed my husband how beautiful they are and his first comment was "no.  You are not getting more goats."  When I told him they were in fact in Texas he looked relieved and agreed they are adorable



Mine does this all the time! Whenever there's goats on my screen he goes "no!"


----------



## Mike CHS

They are adorable and I'm glad you are in Texas


----------



## Ferguson K

Mike, I think ya'll need these Boer kids.

If they stay here I'm gonna have a hard time eating them!


----------



## Ferguson K

June had some major udder development since yesterday. She's also dropped a little.  We're getting closer.


----------



## Ferguson K

June had some major udder development since yesterday. She's also dropped a little.  We're getting closer. 

View attachment 25078


----------



## Ferguson K

Just checked the cameras. June is in labor and has one kid out. Heading home now.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Ferguson K

Just got in the truck. Give me 20 minutes.


----------



## luvmypets

Wooh!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Anxiously waiting!


----------



## TAH

Waiting!! 

I leaving for Anchorage, I won't be here till tomorrow. 

!!


----------



## Ferguson K

TWIN DOES


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhhhhhh - Congrats!


----------



## Ferguson K

Welcome to the world Ladybug(H23) and Katydid(H24)!

They're identical, I'm having a hard time differentiating between the two. I guess I never will be able to without checking tattoo's. LOL! H24 has a darker head and H23 has lighter eyes. Lord knows that will change as they grow.


----------



## NH homesteader

I LOVE THEM


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats!!!

I'm sure you are thrilled


----------



## Ferguson K

STOKED!

Now I've got to force myself out there 3 times a day so I can keep Junebug uddered up. I'm giving her 48 hours so she won't be so sore, then back on the stand she's going. Her first show as a freshened doe (with us) is the second week in January. She will still have her kids then, but they'll be on the lambar half the time by then anyways.


----------



## Southern by choice

Will this be an ADGA sanctioned show?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Why not start milking her now? All our does are on the stand within an hour after kidding.


----------



## Ferguson K

Southern by choice said:


> Will this be an ADGA sanctioned show?



Yes. It's a double show, three days long. We're taking five total, two of which are milkers.



Goat Whisperer said:


> Why not start milking her now? All our does are on the stand within an hour after kidding.



I will start milking her Monday morning.

My grandmother is in the hospital and I'm leaving to go see her. Don't want to start milking her yet.


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats! I am so excited for you! They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## samssimonsays

I hope your grandmother is ok. Been on my thoughts and prayers all day.


----------



## Baymule

Congrats! Twins! And they are does!! 

I hope your Grandmother is ok.


----------



## Ferguson K

@samssimonsays I will post an update in my journal when I have one but you know you'll hear from me before then.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the new doelings!!

Hope your grandma is okay


----------



## lcertuche

So cute!


----------



## Ferguson K

Time is coming up quickly for our next girls. I need to get pictures,  they're huge. 

Pearl, Morgan,  and Zinnia are all due in April. 

Briar and Lyra are going to be bred this month to Hollar. I was going to breed them for summer kids anyways, it'll just be two months earlier than originally planned.

I took these last week. They're growing big bellies . I think Morgan has twins... which I don't like for a FF but I'll take healthy anything. Zinnia likely has twins, it's what she usually has, as does Pearl. Time will tell!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I DO like twins for a FF.  They're smaller babies and I've never had a (healthy) doe who couldn't feed twins.  Good luck with the upcoming births.  We don't start for another month or so...


----------



## Ferguson K

I like them in essence of size to doe. I don't like them because I'm tempted to keep them all as it is.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

LOL - makes sense!


----------



## samssimonsays

LOL!!!


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> I like them in essence of size to doe. I don't like them because I'm tempted to keep them all as it is.


Maybe the manager at TSC will let you put up signs "Goats for sale to good homes"


----------



## Goat Whisperer

The girls are looking good, it's always exciting to pair up breedings and see if the kids turn out as expected. 

I like twins for FF's. Easier on the doe and better udders… but it is hard to make the cut on who stays and who goes. I know a breeder that breeds all their lamanchas and alpines to a boer buck for their first kidding. That way they won't be tempted to keep any and they sell the kids for meat or to commercial meat goat breeders.


----------



## Ferguson K

Goat Whisperer said:


> The girls are looking good, it's always exciting to pair up breedings and see if the kids turn out as expected.
> 
> I like twins for FF's. Easier on the doe and better udders… but it is hard to make the cut on who stays and who goes. I know a breeder that breeds all their lamanchas and alpines to a boer buck for their first kidding. That way they won't be tempted to keep any and they sell the kids for meat or to commercial meat goat breeders.



She's bred for mini manchas... should make it easy.... should....

December's kids growing nicely:


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Ferguson K

Pregnancy problems... Zinnia is to big to roll over


----------



## luvmypets

Poor Zinnia is so frustrated, but what a cute pic!


----------



## Southern by choice

Poor thing!

So exciting to see all the bellies growing and anticipating kidding!
The "kids" all look great.

You must be so happy. You really put alot into these guys and getting those beautiful ladies into condition!


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm really excited about Junebug's kids.  Particularly Lady bug  (The chocolate chamoise with white on her head ). Although not as friendly or as easy to work as her sister,  she's much better in appearance all the way around.

I'm so excited for the Lyra x Hollar kids.  June needs to hurry up. I'm hoping her udder impresses me,  she's one of two permanent members here and it would be nice to see more reasons to keep her!

Now we wait.


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> Pregnancy problems... Zinnia is to big to roll over


My wife had that problem!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Beautiful, just Beautiful!!...
Will certainly be "Rooting" for ya with the coming new ones, and I'm glad it is You that is Choosing, than me....I'd just have put up some more Fence.


----------



## Ferguson K

Less than 5 full weeks to go until the first possible delivery dates.

Morgan is enormous. She's growing a cute little bag.



 


 


 

Zinnia is enormous. She's growing a larger bag.



 


 


 

Pearl is average.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I agree, Zinnia is much bigger than Morgan or Pearl. They all are looking good.


----------



## Ferguson K

4 weeks to go until earliest kidding dates 

These three ladies are feeling the pressure.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I like Morgan's rear udder height. Reminds me of our doe, Zephyr.


----------



## Ferguson K

See not due until April. 

Technically a FF. I'm really excited. She's got large teats and I'm anxious to see it full.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure looks like you'll be pretty busy, here shortly...and looking really Good too.


----------



## Hens and Roos

looking good!


----------



## Ferguson K

Getting closer. 

Pearl might go next week,  if she doesn't she'll go around the 8th.


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Ferguson K

Pearl has t- minus 10 days. Morgan has 11. They were moved intotheir kidding stalls already. Morgan is really, really filling in. I'm liking what I'm seeing. Her medial may be a little high but time will tell.


----------



## TAH

Love the udder!


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## samssimonsays

Your two and olive will be battling it out on who will pop first! Hahaha.


----------



## Ferguson K

Zinnia is huge. I don't know how she's going to make it to the 8th.

Side profile doesn't do her justice.


----------



## Southern by choice

Looks like she is carrying down and around! WOW!
Looks like she will have a really good fore-udder.


----------



## Ferguson K

This is her first freshening since the mastitis last year.  She has some scarring but it looks GREAT!

She's carrying MM, by Hollar.


----------



## Ferguson K

@Southern by choice You can see the scarring a little here.


----------



## Baymule

Zinnia is my favorite!


----------



## Southern by choice

k- I am old- I can see nothing!


----------



## Ferguson K

Southern by choice said:


> k- I am old- I can see nothing!



I'll get a close up tomorrow with the camera.  This is a phone picture about a week or two ago.


----------



## Ferguson K

Baymule said:


> Zinnia is my favorite!



One of mine,  too.  You can milk her though.  Bring back up.  She's a PITA on the stand.  Takes two to milk her.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Ferguson K

John said Zinnia is fired from the milk stand .


----------



## Baymule

I'll hire her!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Now adding miss Frida to the list. Due April 27th


----------



## NH homesteader

Hey that's my birthday, I'll remember her due date!


----------



## samssimonsays

Can't wait!


----------



## Bruce

NH homesteader said:


> Hey that's my birthday, I'll remember her due date!


Same day my 7 chicks are supposed to come. It will be a good day for many of us! 



Ferguson K said:


> Zinnia is huge. I don't know how she's going to make it to the 8th.
> 
> Side profile doesn't do her justice.



She is planning to jump the line on Newton, much to @newton the goat's chagrin.


----------



## Ferguson K

Pearl is dropping. 7 days to 147, or she'll go to her due date. 

Pearl has kidded twice.  Both on day 147.


----------



## Ferguson K

Frida is in labor! 

2 HUGE KIDS and at least one more.


----------



## NH homesteader

Ok I assume she was due March 27th, not April 27th, lol.

Yay babies!!


----------



## luvmypets




----------



## samssimonsays

Woohoo! Yay!


----------



## Ferguson K

Buck/Doe twins.

Doe was stillborn.

John revived her.

Details and pictures coming.


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Ferguson K

Now that the excitement is over and they're up and nursing I can tell you guys the story.

John calls me at work and says you need to come home NOW Frida is in labor.

I said some not nice things, told my ASM  I had to go NoW and left.

He said there's a kid out.

I said and?

He said it's black and white.

Is it a buck or a doe?!

I dont know. Its big. Really big. Oh look there's another foot.

I am panicking at this point trying to get in my car. I work an hour from home.... then he hangs up on me. After saying he only sees one foot!!!

Ages later he calls me back out of breath.

"Another black and white. It was backwards and tangled. I just stuck my hand in there and rearranged it" (me ) she wasn't breathing ( ) so I swung her like you showed me. Still wasn't breathing so I  ( ) gave  her a kiss of life. She's up and nursing. They're both nursing.

I said "What's the first One? Is she done?"

He fumbled around and says buck and it's got wattle.







Soooo!!!! I finally got home. They're strong and big. Breeder was surprised she mixed up dates and has apologized about eight times.

 Glad they're healthy. 

Welcome to the world "Oopsy" and.... well I haven't named the buck yet. His dad was "Breaker" I'm thinking of calling him Big John until he goes to his new home.


----------



## Ferguson K

Edoted for spelling errors.


----------



## NH homesteader

Your husband should be cloned. He did a great job!!! 

And congrats, what a scare!


----------



## Ferguson K

He's a saint!


----------



## Southern by choice

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that is wonderful!  

Beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

Here comes the placenta.

Had to milk her out a little to get it moving. Her udder is ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Ferguson K

Buck is standing. He's as big as his 2 week old half sister.


----------



## Ferguson K

Correction that's the doe.  No wonder she got stuck.  She's 2lbs heavier.


----------



## Ferguson K

Placenta finally finished passing about 30 minutes ago.  It was in 2 pieces but it's all there.  She's got some bleeding but it's slowing down.  She's up,  eating and drinking.  Kids came out hungry and vigorous.  I'm off to bed!


----------



## TAH

Awe! 

There soooooo precious!! 

Have a good night sleep


----------



## samssimonsays

Ah! Yay! So glad it turned out ok! What a great guy!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats, glad it turned out well!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woohoo!  So glad John was there - he done good!


----------



## Devonviolet

What an awesome story!  You had me on the edge of my chair the whole time!!!  



Ferguson K said:


> He said there's a kid out.
> 
> I said and?
> 
> He said it's black and white.
> 
> Is it a buck or a doe?!
> 
> I dont know. Its big. Really big. Oh look there's another foot.


  

Oh my GOSH!!!  I was cracking up!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

John is very non descriptive. I have to strangle him to get answers out of him. I could've killed him yesterday I was so anxious.

This morning they've played themselves out already. They're quite active for less than 24 hours old. Big, too.


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> 2 HUGE KIDS and at least one more.


OK so we nix the "at least one more"??

Congrats and  JOHN! See, he pays attention when you tell him stuff


----------



## norseofcourse

I'm so happy for you that everything turned out ok!  John did great


----------



## OneFineAcre

Good job John.


----------



## Devonviolet




----------



## Southern by choice

So didn't expect that from you @OneFineAcre   that made my day! I know you have a good sense of humor but that was priceless!


----------



## Ferguson K

That just made my whole day! 

He is proud of himself,  and he should be.  He keeps saying he's going to join the forum so he can learn more,  but I think he's been listening all along! 

Sightly was Disbudded today.  One of my dairy goat mentors showed me a new trick that I'll never be able to explain but will make my life so much easier!


----------



## Devonviolet

Oh, please try, Kate!     Goatgurl is going to help me disbud Woody next Monday. Since I'm new at this, I need all the helpful hints I can get. 

I'm buying an iron from Jeffers today, since I will have more kids coming in April, from Ruby, that we will be our own, for disbidding.


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> That just made my whole day!
> 
> He is proud of himself,  and he should be.  He keeps saying he's going to join the forum so he can learn more,  but I think he's been listening all along!
> 
> Sightly was Disbudded today.  One of my dairy goat mentors showed me a new trick that I'll never be able to explain but will make my life so much easier!


YOUTUBE IT!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ferguson K said:


> ne of my dairy goat mentors showed me a new trick that I'll never be able to explain but will make my life so much easier!


Ya gotta give us a hint!  I'm about to start disbudding in a day or so and I want any trick that will make it easier!


----------



## Southern by choice

Devonviolet said:


> Oh, please try, Kate!     Goatgurl is going to help me disbud Woody next Monday. Since I'm new at this, I need all the helpful hints I can get.
> 
> I'm buying an iron from Jeffers today, since I will have more kids coming in April, from Ruby, that we will be our own, for disbidding.



Always ice the head between burns!


----------



## Ferguson K

Okay so when you're doing them solo, you've got to sit on them. She tucked their legs up nice and tight and did this squat/ lean thing.

When she's burning she has this wrist flick thing that *pops* them right off!

Here's a video showing her trick  from her YouTube.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Southern by choice said:


> Always ice the head between burns!



When you say ice the head between burns do you burn one side then ice then burn the other side?
We burn both buds then ice 
Then cut the bud with hoof sheers and then use the side of the iron to burn right in the bud
Then ice 
Then burn both sides again
Then ice
Then spray burn spray on them


----------



## Baymule

Awesome job John!!! If you are going to name the buck kid Big John, then you should name the doe kid Juanita in honor of the wonderful man who saved her life!


----------



## Ferguson K

Pearl is up next, then Morgan. Could be as early as Wednesday  (147, Pearls usual kidding day). With Morgan being a FF no idea if she'll go early or to her date (April 8th). Zinnia likes to go early with multiples. She's definitely got multiples. 

I have to work all the way through Wednesday. Maybe I'll get lucky.

Oh wait.

Doe code.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good Luck!


----------



## samssimonsays

Can't wait! In that case It looks like olive is in the running with your does. Maybe. She should be April 13th time range but could be any day between now and then. If she shows signs, she's close hahahaha. That's my rule of thumb on this!


----------



## Ferguson K

Pearl, Morgan, and Zinnia have full and tight udders.

Pearl has no ligaments.... but is eating me out of house and home. She typically goes day 147, tomorrow... I think. Maybe thursday.

Zinnia has a loose tail and soft, but palatable ligaments.

Morgan has every sign of waiting a few more days. She's still got room to fill and a hearty appetite. Heres a not great udder shot. My fingers are crossed.




 

It's going to be a long week....


----------



## Baymule

WOW!  Morgan has Dolly Parton boobies!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Morgan has a very nice medial


----------



## Ferguson K

Zinnia's are bigger 

I can't wait to see her fresh. 

Pearl is leaving a lot to be wishful for. If her udder doesn't improve after kidding I've got to cut her from the program. Small,  poor producing udders have no home here unfortunately. As a 3rd freshener I'm expecting much more.


----------



## Ferguson K

OneFineAcre said:


> Morgan has a very nice medial



I was typing as you were it seams. She's the FF I'm most excited about.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good luck with your up coming kidding!


----------



## Ferguson K

It's storming today and I'm stuck at work. I guarantee they're kidding right now! Heifers.


----------



## Ferguson K

@samssimonsays called it this morning. 

Pearl is in labor. She looked distressed so I gloved up. I feel two feet but no nose yet. Giving her a few more minutes before I go in and start repositioning. She's up and stretching. John is on his way home.

Morgan is up and eating but leaking fluid.


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## Southern by choice

Hoping all goes well!


----------



## Ferguson K

Very colorful black buck with white markings first.

Solid black doe second.

We're resting. They are huge. I think I feel one more. They were on top of each other.


----------



## Ferguson K

Meet Ruby and Arrowhead. Skylar is excited. No more kids, waiting on placenta.

Changing the stall bedding as soon as she's done.

They're BIG.


----------



## samssimonsays

I called it lol. Twins. Buck doe and today because of the storm


----------



## NH homesteader

They're beautiful! They do look big!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Nice


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!!


----------



## Ferguson K

We have a perfect placenta.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations! They look huge. 

How much do they weigh?


----------



## Ferguson K

Buck is scaling at 5.1
Doe is 4.7


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congrats!


----------



## Ferguson K

I really like this doe.


----------



## Ferguson K

Zinnia might be next but she's supposed to be 5 days behind Morgan and Pearl.


----------



## Ferguson K

The buck has a nice top line too. Hard to take pictures in the dark with my crappy phone.


----------



## Southern by choice

baby goats are the best!


----------



## Ferguson K

They are!

These two seem a little weak in the legs to me. Maybe because they got blocked up and I had to pull them. Maybe selenium deficiency. Going to keep a close eye on them.


----------



## Southern by choice

You said they were big, maybe they just need a day or two.


----------



## Ferguson K

I am. They're huge. Since they were both pulled and she was in labor for an unknown amount of time I'm sure they're fine.

Just being overly cautious.

I need to get updated pictures of everyone tomorrow.


----------



## TAH

Congrats! 
Love the spots on the buckling!


----------



## samssimonsays

waiting for pictures.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> WOW!  Morgan has Dolly Parton boobies!


Yeah but Morgans are natural!!

Hope the girls spread out the kidding for you @Ferguson K, one a day is enough.


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> Meet Ruby and Arrowhead. Skylar is excited. No more kids, waiting on placenta.
> 
> Changing the stall bedding as soon as she's done.
> 
> They're BIG.
> 
> 
> View attachment 30177



Nice "product placement ad" there @Ferguson K, I didn't know you were sponsored


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> Nice "product placement ad" there @Ferguson K, I didn't know you were sponsored


----------



## Ferguson K

Lol! 

I didn't even notice....

I should be though!


----------



## animalmom

You have very fine animals and the kids are adorable.  Now that I've sweetened you up a bit, where's the pictures???????


----------



## Ferguson K

Didn't get a chance to get pictures. got called in. Retail problems. 

Sightly (LM doeling) has been out grown by Frida's (also LM) kids who are a month behind her.. Tennessee (LM buckling)  has been outgrown by Diva's kids who are a month behind him. 

It's funny to watch the two lines maturing. HDF Lamancha have low birth weights and start of slow then around 6- 8 months explode and grow fast.  Menagerie goats have hugh birth weights and grow at moderate paces. They'll be the same sizes again in about 6 months.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!  Glad everything worked out, cute looking kids


----------



## animalmom

Wait? What? You mean to tell us your paid job is more important than feeding our addiction for pictures?  Oh the humanity!  Where, I ask you, are your priorities?????  Just teasing you 'cause you know I'm sort of not serious (I hope you know that).


----------



## Bruce

Yeah I'd say she is pretty selfish!


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm selfishly retaining all doelings this year to grow them out.  First time buck,  need to see what kind of daughter's we're getting


----------



## Ferguson K

Buck doe twins from Zinnia this morning.

They're so cute.

Can't keep them all... I'll be divorced! Lol!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## Bruce

Put up a sign at TSC, I saw they had chicks when I was there yesterday, maybe you can sell goats too  

BTW, PLEASE work your way up to corporate or whoever and get them to STOP claiming they are selling Ameraucana. They are not, they are EEs. I love my EEs but Ameraucana is a specifically recognized breed by the APA, EEs are not! So they are misleading the buying public.


----------



## NH homesteader

I assume TSC is just calling them whatever the hatchery calls them. Not to make this about work (cause ugh!) but I do appreciate that their signs by the chicks are very serious about saying these are not gifts, they are for agricultural purposes. 

Your goats are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

They are precious.  I just love the black and white!!


----------



## Bruce

I'm sure they are but "buyer beware" aside, I sure wish that if they KNOW they aren't selling what they CLAIM to be selling, they would change it. EEs are very popular, it wouldn't hurt sales. BTW they were straight run. I think they had 6 "bins" and 13 "breeds" only one bin was pullets. Can't recall which breeds though but it wasn't one of the really common ones. Of course the "Cinnamon Queens" and "Black Sex links" can be sexed.


----------



## Mike CHS

Beautiful.  I could probably come up some good reasons to justify you keeping them to tell your DH


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I noticed that our TSC was asking chick buyers their name, address and info on their first born child  at checkout.  I'm curious why they want/need all that info?


----------



## NH homesteader

I don't know, wonder if they're tracking people in case of an AI outbreak. But it's super annoying when they ask me for my phone number when I check out... Seriously?

Ok sidetracked again.


----------



## Mike CHS

@NH homesteader that may be because they file people that have sales tax exemption by their phone number.  At least that is how it's done in Tennessee.


----------



## NH homesteader

Ah we don't have sales tax here but that makes sense there!


----------



## norseofcourse

My TSC sometimes asks for phone number, sometimes for zip code.  I think it's more for marketing.  There's a sign on each counter that says you don't have to give that info if you don't want to, so I just say 'can I skip that please?' and they do.


----------



## Ferguson K

You are not required to give us your information. 

It helps us localize ads, nothing is sold.

I can't say more unfortunately.

We are required to keep information on chickens in case of outbreaks. That is all.


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats on the beautiful minis! Adorable!


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, I figured the zip code was for the CC. Guess I'm just a rube.

Thanks for the info Kate.


----------



## Ferguson K

Just pulled Zinnia's kids. 

They had weak legs yesterday and today they're both walking on their knees. 

The buck has a special leg brace made out of old pipe wrap and vet wrap... he's sporting zebra print.

The Doeling just had a wrap. She's not really that bad off, just extra precautions.


----------



## Ferguson K

Buck/  doe twins from Morgan. 

@samssimonsays got to hear the excitement as I walked up and went from "Oh no, I think ones dead" to "It just twitched hold on!"

A little mouth to mouth and some t- shirt as a face cleaner later and she's up and nursing . 

I think she had them both back to back. The Doeling was still in the sack.


----------



## Ferguson K

I know there's after birth everywhere but... LOOK AT THIS. FF. UDDER.


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## Ferguson K

Doeling



 

Buckling


 

Mm from Hollar. ❤


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congrats!


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats on the kids, and that's a big udder!


----------



## samssimonsays

So happy they are both ok!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## Ferguson K

I think she has a chance at being our first finished doe.  Her first show as a fresh doe is the 15th


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wow!  Nice udder - nice kids!


----------



## Ferguson K

Thank you!  I milked her this evening and got 2.5 quarts before she started acting up. I'll milk her again in the morning.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's awesome!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Good job.


----------



## Southern by choice

Ferguson K said:


> I know there's after birth everywhere but... LOOK AT THIS. FF. UDDER.
> 
> View attachment 30573



I was taking a quick sneak break and scrolling through... my DD walks by and says Oh, that's a nice udder... keeps walking... 
LOL only in a goat home!  
Not oooooooooooooooooooo what is that yucky stuff 
Not oh gross
Not really, a picture of that....

Just oh nice udder 

Looking great! Congrats!


----------



## Ferguson K

Southern by choice said:


> I was taking a quick sneak break and scrolling through... my DD walks by and says Oh, that's a nice udder... keeps walking...
> LOL only in a goat home!
> Not oooooooooooooooooooo what is that yucky stuff
> Not oh gross
> Not really, a picture of that....
> 
> Just oh nice udder
> 
> Looking great! Congrats!



It doesn't just look pretty. It's velvety soft and full of milk. Got 3qts out of her this AM and she's empty. I think some of that is leftover from yesterday.

We shall see how she does!


----------



## Ferguson K

Updated pictures of Morgan's kids. We have named the doeling Final Moment, the buck(wether) still doesn't have a name. The doe's nickname is Kiss. The buckling is a DARK chocolate color, almost black, but definitely chocolate. The white really throws the pictures off. The doe is such a strange color. Black and tan? Black and cream? She's cute. Hollar's brother was this color, I almost got him instead but they were all identical minus markings and were a great group of bucks so I went with the most dull kid in the group. He's sure put some good kids on the ground for his first crop. Can't wait to see how they grow out.

After seeing Morgan's dam in person this weekend we will be retaining Kiss and using her in our MM herd.


----------

